# 100 great operas - outside the warhorses



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Time for another poll! List the top 100 operas that you think are great (or at least excellent), outside the warhorses. That means - none of these:



> Bartók
> •	Bluebeard's Castle
> 
> Beethoven
> ...


List based on the Operabase 2015/16 100 most performed operas (http://operabase.com/top.cgi?lang=en) and Denis Forman's _Good Opera Guide_. The number of German operettas is surprising.

You can list them in any order you like. I'll tally the results at the end.

Explaining why you think it's great, and linking to a choice bit from the opera won't give your choice more points, but it'll make it more fun.

You can do it!

(Now to see whether _I_ can!)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Are there rules about numbers, as in how many.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Well I can't list 100, but I vote for these:

Cimarosa: Il Matrimonio Segreto
Donizetti: Roberto Devereux
Donizetti: Anna Bolena
Donizetti: La Fille du Regiment
Flotow: Martha
Handel: Ariodante
Handel: Tolomeo
Mascagni: L'amico Fritz
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
Paisiello: Nina
Prokofiev: Betrothal in a Monastery
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Rossini: The Thieving Magpie


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Boito - Mefistofele
Britten - Death in Venice

These two struck me immediately by their absence.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Strange list. Benatzky?!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> Strange list. Benatzky?!


Number 45, according to Operabase. Which puts it ahead of things like _Boris Godunov_, _Orfeo ed Euridice_, _Elektra_, _Ariadne auf Naxos_, _Simon Boccanegra_, _Tannhäuser_, _Die Walküre_, and _Parsifal_. Bizarre!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Benatzky is the name of the composer. He is the composer of Die Weiße Rößl.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> Number 45, according to Operabase. Which puts it ahead of things like _Boris Godunov_, _Orfeo ed Euridice_, _Elektra_, _Ariadne auf Naxos_, _Simon Boccanegra_, _Tannhäuser_, _Die Walküre_, and _Parsifal_. Bizarre!


That's putting it mildly.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sloe said:


> Benatzky is the name of the composer. He is the composer of Die Weiße Rößl.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Sloe said:


> Benatzky is the name of the composer. He is the composer of Die Weiße Rößl.


Yes. And I repeat: _BENATZKY?!_

I guess he must have his own Bayreuth somewhere.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Yes. And I repeat: _BENATZKY?!_
> 
> I guess he must have his own Bayreuth somewhere.


It is one of the most well known operettas so no surprise it comes high.
The English title is White Horse Inn.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Sloe said:


> It is one of the most well known operettas so no surprise it comes high.
> The English title is White Horse Inn.


_No_ surprise? I've never even heard of it. It didn't make our 2015 top 200 recommended operas list, and in fact didn't even receive a single nomination. Nor did it make the older top 272 recommended list. And these lists were compiled by avid opera listeners and lovers.

Surely, one is at least _a little_ justified in being surprised at seeing it on a list alongside opera's most popular "war horses"?


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Not quite 100...


*Adam - Le toréador*: a one-act gem (



)
*Auber - La muette de Portici*: the ur-grand opéra; dramatic and fast-moving, with some great tunes; and how many operas have created a nation? (



)
*Auber - Fra Diavolo* (



)
*Auber - Gustave III* (



)
*Auber - Le cheval de bronze* (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3TAT5QmHuw; 



)
*Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini*: LIFE!
*Berlioz - Les Troyens*: well, obviously!
*Bernstein - Candide*: of course it's an opera! (



)
*Boieldieu - La dame blanche* (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6TJzEsgBLE; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJDCj8qGXhE; 



)
*Boito - Mefistofele*
*Britten - Billy Budd*
*David - Lalla-Roukh*: tuneful, witty, Oriental fantasy
*Donizetti - Anna Bolena*
*Donizetti - **La fille du régiment*
*Donizetti - Imelda de' Lambertazzi*: intense & powerful, needs more love
*Donizetti - La favorite*
*Donizetti - Roberto Devereux*
*Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia*
*Flotow - Martha* (



) 
*Glass - Akhnaten* (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ouiyjJ9LVU; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWdIzA1SuC0; 



)
*Glass - Satyagraha*
*Glinka - A Life for the Tsar* (



)
*Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila*
*Gluck - Alceste* (



 & 



)
*Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide* (



 & 



)
*Goldmark - Die Königin von Saba* (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7EqSCMGKso; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83OUwKTTJu8; 



)
*Grétry - Richard Coeur-de-Lion*: one of the classics of French opera (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRDXE3LHNGo; 



)
*Halévy - La juive*: top dozen opera, easily
*Herold - Le pré-aux-clercs*: both of Herold's operas here were smash hits in their day; both are full of good tunes, but the _Pré_, which mixes comedy, sentiment and tragedy, is particularly fine (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiw8wWhPcKI; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vegv2z4XEKI; 



)
*Hérold - Zampa* (



)
*Lalo - Le roi d'Ys* (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9y1rE1Nt6lc; 



)
*Massenet - Ariane* (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMFm7174eV8; 



)
*Massenet - Amadis* (



)
*Massenet - Cendrillon* (



)
*Massenet - Chérubin* (



) - and has a wonderful duet with an ensemble included
*Massenet - Le Cid* (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pP85EmYQz4; 



)
*Massenet - Cléopâtre* (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYCary_l9bQ; 



)
*Massenet - Don Quichotte* (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDIUwsrC5xY; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGmKECsaujM; 



)
*Massenet - Esclarmonde* (



)
*Massenet - Grisélidis* (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uaa1Tbs0tk0; 



)
*Massenet - Hérodiade* (



)
*Massenet - Le jongleur de Notre Dame* (



)
*Massenet - Roma*: late, austere, moving Roman tragedy (



) 
*Massenet - Thaïs* (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMcDuPiqGIo; 



)
*Mercadante - Orazi e Curiazi*: monumental Roman fresco (



)
*Meyerbeer - Robert le Diable*
*Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots*
*Meyerbeer - Le Prophète*
*Meyerbeer - Le pardon de Ploërmel (Dinorah)*
*Meyerbeer - Vasco da Gama (L'Africaine)*
*Moniuszko - Straszny dwór*: national opera of Poland, in an ideal world would be a warhorse everywhere - wonderful tunes, & a funny, charming story (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUYhIUlHX70; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZBOJ45h7nA; 



)
*Nicolai - Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor* (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVDeEmEE2aw; 



)
*Offenbach - Les brigands* (



)
*Offenbach - La Périchole*
*Offenbach - La vie parisienne*
*Offenbach - M. Choufleuri restera chez lui le...*: a one-act spoof of the Parisian music scene (



)
*Paladilhe - Patrie!*: special pleading - the whole work hasn't been recorded, but I've heard extracts, looked at the score, costumes & set designs, & read criticism. Listen to this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1KKY6J8G9s; 



. 
*Reyer - Sigurd*: French telling of the Nibelung legend, by Berlioz's artistic heir (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdRrbVke-XM; 



)
*Rimsky-K - Sadko* (



)
*Rimsky-K - Kashchey the Deathless*: an autumnal parable (



)
*Rimsky-K - The Invisible City of Kitezh* (



)
*Rimsky-K - Snegurochka (The Snow Maiden)* (



)
*Rossini - Ermione*: intense Greek drama, modelled on Racine (



)
*Rossini - Semiramide* (



)
*Rossini - Armida* (



)
*Rossini - Le comte Ory*
*Rossini - Maometto II* (



)
*Rossini - La donna del lago* (



)
*Rossini - Matilde di Shabran* (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKhun04x3No: 



)
*Rossini - Mosè* (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFUK4koh0qk; 



)
*Rossini - Otello* (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vchLIvsbPW0; 



)
*Saint-Saëns - Samson et Dalila*
*Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII* (



)
*Spontini - La vestale*
*Spontini - Fernand Cortez* (



)
*Spontini - Olympie* (



)
*Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten* (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YAjhuIYjh8; 



)
*Strauss - Friedenstag *(



)
*Strauss - Die schweigsame Frau*: warm, humane comedy, with some great ensembles, more sympathetic characters than _Don Pasquale_, and a beautiful ending (



)
*Strauss - Daphne* (



)
*Sullivan - Ivanhoe*
*Tchaikovsky - The Maid of Orleans*
*Thomas - Hamlet* (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki-U-MIgIHA; 



)
*Thomas - Mignon*: la connais-tu?
*Verdi - I due Foscari* (



)
*Wagner - Das Liebesverbot*: deserved better than one disastrous performance; exhilarating music, & it's funnier than _Tristan_!
*Weber - Euryanthe
*

Need to hear again:

Barber - Antony and Cleopatra
Catalani - La Wally
Chabrier - L'étoile
Charpentier - Louise
Chausson - Le roi Arthus
Cherubini - Médée
Cherubini - Lodoïska
Cornelius - Der Barbier von Bagdad
Dukas - Ariane et Barbe-bleue
Dupont - Antar
Fauré - Pénélope
Gomes - Il guarany
Hoffmann - Undine
Lesueur - Paul et Virginie: big influence on Berlioz
Magnard - Guercoeur
Marschner - Der Vampyr
Marschner - Hans Heiling
Méhul - Stratonice
Méhul - Uthal
Méhul - Joseph en Egypte
Napravnik - Dubrovsky
Nessler - Der Trompeter von Säckingen
Rabaud - Mârouf, savetier du Caïre
Roussel - Padmâvati
Sacchini - Oedipe à Colone
Schumann - Genoveva
Shaporin - The Decembrists
Spohr - Jessonda
Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
Vaccai - Giulietta e Romeo
Wallace - Lurline
Wallace - Maritana
Wolf-Ferrari - I gioielli della Madonna
Wolf-Ferrari - Il segreto di Susanna
Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Faustian said:


> _No_ surprise? I've never even heard of it. It didn't make our 2015 top 200 recommended operas list, and in fact didn't even receive a single nomination. Nor did it make the older top 272 recommended list. And these lists were compiled by avid opera listeners and lovers.
> 
> Surely, one is at least _a little_ justified in being surprised at seeing it on a list alongside opera's most popular "war horses"?


Of course you are! I was surprised when I saw it - but it was, apparently, the 45th most performed opera in the world in 2015-16. And more power to its elbow! Not all operas can be about the human condition, fate, death, and mighty empires falling.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Are there rules about numbers, as in how many.


Up to 100.
15 chrs


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Cherubini didn't even make the second list. He's as mad as hell and he's looking for you.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Hindemith - Mathis der Maler

Janacek - From the House of the Dead

Glass - Einstein on the Beach


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

SimonTemplar said:


> Of course you are! I was surprised when I saw it - but it was, apparently, the 45th most performed opera in the world in 2015-16. And more power to its elbow! Not all operas can be about the human condition, fate, death, and mighty empires falling.


Yeah, that's great! But as far as it's obtaining stature as a warhorse, I think it still has some ways to go.

I'm not sure I'm familiar enough with 100 operas outside of the standard repertoire to make that extensive of a list, but some of my favorites that I didn't see listed:

Adams: Nixon in China
Benjamin: Written on Skin
Berg: Lulu
Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero
Falla: La vida breve
Handel: Ariodante
Pfitzner: Palestrina
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Strauss: Capriccio
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

add Erkel Ferenc's "Bánk bán" and "Hunyadi László".


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Giacomo Meyerbeer L'Africaine.

Seemed to be popular at the beginning of the 20th century.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Faustian said:


> Yeah, that's great! But as far as it's obtaining stature as a warhorse, I think it still has some ways to go.
> 
> I'm not sure I'm familiar enough with 100 operas outside of the standard repertoire to make that extensive of a list, but some of my favorites that I didn't see listed:
> 
> ...


It seems to me that Samson et Dalila is in the standard repertoire, which is probably why it's not included on this list.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I can´t list 100 operas and even if I tried most of them would just be names without any meaning.

First on the list comes *Iris* by Pietro Mascagni.

After that

La leggenda di Sakuntala and Il dottor Antonio by Franco Alfano
L'amore dei tre re by Italo Montemezzi
Yuzuru by Ikuma Dan
The Ostrobothnians by Levi Maadetoja
I cavalieri di Ekebu by Richardo Zandonai
Fedra, Ifigenia and Clitennestra by Ildebrando Pizzetti
A Life for the Tsar by Michaeil Glinka
Volo di notte by Luigi Dallapicolla
Euryanthe by Carl Maria von Weber
Dante by Benjamin Godard


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Faustian said:


> _No_ surprise? I've never even heard of it. It didn't make our 2015 top 200 recommended operas list, and in fact didn't even receive a single nomination. Nor did it make the older top 272 recommended list. And these lists were compiled by avid opera listeners and lovers.
> 
> Surely, one is at least _a little_ justified in being surprised at seeing it on a list alongside opera's most popular "war horses"?


Maybe it wasn't nominated because operettas are not that popular here. But White Horse Inn is one of the most well known operettas together with The Merry Vidow and Die Fledermaus.


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

Berlioz: Les Troyens

Boito: Mefistofele

Cavalli: Il Giasone

Donizetti:
Anna Bolena
La Fille du Régiment
Roberto Devereux

Glass:
Akhnaten
Satyagraha

Handel: Rodelinda

Heggie: Moby-Dick

Marschner: Der Vampyr

Massenet: Thaïs

Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione Di Poppea

Paisiello: Nina

Rossini:
Armida
La Donna Del Lago
La pietra del paragone
Otello

Saariaho: L’Amour de Loin

Shostakovich: The Nose

Strauss: Capriccio

Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex

Szymanowski: Król Roger

Various: The Enchanted Island


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

It's always difficult to select just 100 operas when working on this kind of list, you always left out some very fine pieces. But this is my try:


Adams //Nixon in ChinaAdams //Doctor AtomicAlfano//RisurrezioneAuber//La muette de PorticiBarber//VanessaBellini//Beatrice di TendaBenjamin//Written on SkinBerg//LuluBerlioz//Les TroyensBiber//ArminioBirtwistle//The Mask of OrpheusBoito//MefistofeleBritten//Billy BuddBritten//Death in VeniceBusoni//Doktor FaustCandide//BernsteinCatalani//LoreleyCatalani//La WallyCavalli//La CalistoCharpentier//MédéeCherubini//MedeaCilea//L'ArlesianaCimarosa//Il matrimonio segretoD'Albert//TieflandDallapiccola//UlisseDonizetti//Lucrezia BorgiaDonnerstag aus Licht//StockhausenFibich//The Bride of MessinaFloyd//SusannahGiordano//FedoraGlass//SatyagrahaGlinka//A Life for the TsarGlück//Iphigénie en AulideGomes//Il GuaranyGounod//MireilleHalévy//La JuiveHandel//RinaldoHandel//TamerlanoHandel//AlcinaHandel//AgrippinaHenze//Boulevard SolitudeHenze//Das verratene MeerHindemith//CardillacHindemith//Mathis der MalerJanacek//From the House of the DeadJanacek//Vec MakropulosJudith//SerovKorngold//Die Tote StadtKrenek//Karl VLeoncavallo//ZazàLeoni//L'oracoloLigeti//Le Grand MacabreLully//Acis et GalatéeMarais//AlcyoneMarschner//Der VampyrMartinu//JuliettaMascagni//IrisMascagni//Guglielmo RatcliffMascagni//ParisinaMassenet//ThaïsMayr//Medea in CorintoMenotti//The ConsulMercadante//VirginiaMessiaen//Saint François d'AssiseMeyerbeer//Les HuguenotsMeyerbeer//Robert le DiableMondonville//Titon et L'AuroreMontemezzi//L'amore dei tre reMonteverdi//La favola d'OrfeoMonteverdi//L'incoronazione di PoppeaPacini//Maria, Regina d'InghilterraPenderecki//The Devils of LoudunPergolesi//La serva padronaPfitzner//PalestrinaProkofiev//War and PeaceRameau//Les indes galantesRameau//Hippolyte et AricieRameau//Les BoréadesReyer//SigurdRihm//Die Eroberung von MexicoRossi //OrfeoRossini//TancrediRossini//SemiramideRossini//Il viaggio a ReimsSaariaho//L'amour de loinSaint-Saëns//Samson et DalilaSchönberg//Moses und AronSchreker//Die GezeichnetenSciarrino//Luci mie traditriciSoliva//Giulia e Sesto PompeoStrauss//CapriccioSzymanowski//Krol RogerVerdi//I due FoscariVivaldi//Tito ManlioVivaldi//Orlando furiosoVivaldi//BajazetWeinberg//The PassengerWolf-Ferrari//I gioielli della MadonnaZandonai//Francesca da RiminiZimmermann//Die Soldaten


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Metairie Road said:


> Cherubini didn't even make the second list. He's as mad as hell and he's looking for you.


I'll see him at the women's entrance.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

And I left Lortzing's _Zar und Zimmermann_ off my list.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

If the core repertory can be said to be those performed somewhere or another every year, then it is well over 200, perhaps over 300, different operas. Even those close to the (my guess) 300 can be greatly rewarding in a good performance.

It's no wonder we remain fascinated by this amazing art form.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

SimonTemplar said:


> List based on the Operabase 2015/16 100 most performed operas (http://operabase.com/top.cgi?lang=en) and Denis Forman's _Good Opera Guide_. The number of German operettas is surprising.





Woodduck said:


> Strange list. Benatzky?!





Sloe said:


> Maybe it wasn't nominated because operettas are not that popular here. But White Horse Inn is one of the most well known operettas together with The Merry Vidow and Die Fledermaus.


I'd really be interested in seeing a good comparison between how light opera/musical theater works in continental Europe and the United States. We don't really have (that many) companies that focus on operetta. And even many of the professional productions of Broadway-style musicals are touring companies working with local theater production companies.

And not even counting US-style touring companies, the Operabase statistics page only has a selection of the works listed for each season. For example, there's no Cole Porter on the statistics page, but if you search you find 171 performances from 12 productions of 2 works _Kiss Me, Kate_ and _Anything Goes_. Neither are enough to make the top 100 in the world, but they'd both be in the top 200. As would _Sweeney Todd_ by Stephen Sondheim. I don't think any Arthur Sullivan (with Gilbert) operettas would be top 200 (though there are additional professional productions not captured by Operabase), but they're not even listed.

And, to be clear, I really like Operabase for what it is. And decisions on where to draw the line are weird, and I'm not necessarily saying they should be done differently.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

mountmccabe said:


> I'd really be interested in seeing a good comparison between how light opera/musical theater works in continental Europe and the United States. We don't really have (that many) companies that focus on operetta. And even many of the professional productions of Broadway-style musicals are touring companies working with local theater production companies.
> 
> And not even counting US-style touring companies, the Operabase statistics page only has a selection of the works listed for each season. For example, there's no Cole Porter on the statistics page, but if you search you find 171 performances from 12 productions of 2 works _Kiss Me, Kate_ and _Anything Goes_. Neither are enough to make the top 100 in the world, but they'd both be in the top 200. As would _Sweeney Todd_ by Stephen Sondheim. I don't think any Arthur Sullivan (with Gilbert) operettas would be top 200 (though there are additional professional productions not captured by Operabase), but they're not even listed.
> 
> And, to be clear, I really like Operabase for what it is. And decisions on where to draw the line are weird, and I'm not necessarily saying they should be done differently.


A reason I think German operettas are so highly ranked is because Operabase have a better coverage of European productions there are also more opera performances in German speaking countries than in most other countries. In the German speaking countries and Scandinavia there is an opera house per 1 million people and add to that different festivals.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Not 100, but the following operas would be in my top100 instead of some of the “warhorses”:

Monteverdi: Orfeo
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Cavalli: La Didone
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Cavalli: L’Ormindo
Cavalli: Il Giasone
Cavalli: La Calisto
Cavalli: L’Artemisia
Cavalli: Il rapimento d’Helena
Purcell: The Fairy-Queen
Vivaldi: La fida ninfa
Rossini: Il turco in Italia
Rossini: La gazza ladra
Rossini: La donna del lago
Rossini: Semiramide
Rossini: Le comte Ory
Wagner: Rienzi
Boito: Mefistofele
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Janáček: From the House of the Dead
Strauss: Capriccio
Partch: Delusion of the Fury
Stockhausen: Licht ( my fav is Dienstag, then Mittwoch and Montag)
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
G.F. Haas: Bluthaus


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

StDior said:


> Not 100, but the following operas would be in my top100 instead of some of the "warhorses":
> 
> Monteverdi: Orfeo
> Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea


D'oh! Had a brain fart leaving those off my list.


----------



## noisome (May 5, 2017)

SimonTemplar, great list!

I'd add:
Bellini Beatrice di Tenda
Bellini Il Pirata
Bellini La Straniera
Donizetti Caterina Cornaro
Donizetti Sancia di Castiglia
Donizetti Poliuto
Donizetti Fausta(just epic and great)
Faure Penelope(is indeed beautiful and relevant)
Gounod Sapho
Massenet Le Roi de Lahore
Massenet Sapho (Even more emo than Werther)
Massenet La Mage
Massenet Therese (if only for the creepiest antique minuet theme flashback ever)
Massenet Panurge (catchiest ballet music outside of Herodiade)
Rossini Zelmira (It's everything)
Spontini Agnese di Hohenstaufen


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

noisome said:


> SimonTemplar, great list!
> 
> I'd add:
> Bellini Beatrice di Tenda
> ...


Welcome, noisome! You've got terrific taste - and you know your Donizetti and your Massenet!
(I know exactly what you mean by the creepiest antique minuet theme flashback ever - "le menuet de cour, le menuet d'amour"...)


----------

